# I posted pics...



## leoares27 (May 1, 2008)

in my "video of bones" post...
just to show that I am not a lil teeny bopper lol...
take a look...


----------



## PuffDragon (May 2, 2008)

What's wrong with being a teeny bopper? Cute pics either way


----------



## VARNYARD (May 2, 2008)

You bet ya, there is no such thing as an ugly tegu!!


----------



## leoares27 (May 2, 2008)

tegus are cute, even when they are charging you lol...

and there is nothing wrong with teeny boppers lol, i was once one, many years ago...!, now, my daughter is one lol...luckily, not one of the more annoying ones (says me lol) She's my doll!


----------

